# Requested Docs (PaySlips, Bank Statements, Taxation Documents) - VISA 190



## scorpiodove (Oct 7, 2012)

Dear All,

I have just received an email from my Case Officer (CO) asking that I provide Payslips, Taxation Documents and Bank Statements for *Overseas Work Experiences*. In the detailed documents, she writes:

_"Evidence of Overseas Work Experience:
Please provide evidence of your overseas work experience. This may include a certified copy of your Employment Contract, payslips, taxation documents, and bank statements showing salary deposits."_

She does not state how many of these I must submit. For what period is she requesting this info for? I was assessed by ACS for my experience as Software Tester from 2005-2010. 
Also, could I just submit my contract and a few payslips? Or must I submit each thing requested althugh in her detailed description she mentions "This MAY include... "

Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

scorpiodove said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have just received an email from my Case Officer (CO) asking that I provide Payslips, Taxation Documents and Bank Statements for Overseas Work Experiences. In the detailed documents, she writes:
> 
> ...


I would suggest you to submit as many documents as you can. It will make your case stronger.


----------



## scorpiodove (Oct 7, 2012)

*Payslips - VISA 190*

My CO has asked for PaySlips as proof of work experience and Bank statements. I have gone to my bank but since the account has been closed a few years back; they say they cannot give me anything! They no longer have access to such information! :S

Also, my company never gave payslips. I did receive my salary in my account; however, they do not have records of payslips. I don't know what to do!!
I have asked for a Salary Certificate as an alternative to state my salary for all years there. I hope that could do.

Any one facing similar problems? What did you do??

:S


----------



## scorpiodove (Oct 7, 2012)

The problem is my company does not have PaySlips!! They never bother with anything that could take time of them! :S Yes, I was working legally there and it is not that issue.. But they just lack in some administration matters.. What do I do?? I have asked for a Salary Certificate as an alternative; it should include years employed and salary taken for each period. I am hoping that should suffice!!

As for bank statement, the bank is telling me that since my account was closed long ago, there is nothing they can give me :S :S

What do I do


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

hi all

same issue having wid me, although I didnt reach this process yet, but

I was working cash in hand payment, so having no record of anythig

wt to do>>


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

hi scorpiodove,

I am in the situation here. Can you please share what did you do and did you CO accepted it ?

In summary ... I have no bank Stmt, no Pay slips, company no longer exists.

can someone please suggest what should I do to prove my employment ? I had experience letter which I submitted by CO is not satisfied 



scorpiodove said:


> The problem is my company does not have PaySlips!! They never bother with anything that could take time of them! :S Yes, I was working legally there and it is not that issue.. But they just lack in some administration matters.. What do I do?? I have asked for a Salary Certificate as an alternative; it should include years employed and salary taken for each period. I am hoping that should suffice!!
> 
> As for bank statement, the bank is telling me that since my account was closed long ago, there is nothing they can give me :S :S
> 
> What do I do


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

waseem_expat said:


> hi scorpiodove,
> 
> I am in the situation here. Can you please share what did you do and did you CO accepted it ?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am also having a similar issue but still I didn't go that far in the process. I have pay slips and statutory deductions (Employee provident Fund) statements. But my company deposit salary only for the requested employee. I am working for a manufacturing company since some employees doesn't like to deal with banks (due to lack of knowledge), the company has this policy. Since I am the Accountant, I also got my salary in cash instead of depositing to the bank account. Will this create a problem? I have presented a confirmation from the Central Bank of Sri Lanka stating that I am a member of the EPF (social security fund) for the period of employment.

Will this create a problem for me?

Thanks in advance


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

ruchkal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also having a similar issue but still I didn't go that far in the process. I have pay slips and statutory deductions (Employee provident Fund) statements. But my company deposit salary only for the requested employee. I am working for a manufacturing company since some employees doesn't like to deal with banks (due to lack of knowledge), the company has this policy. Since I am the Accountant, I also got my salary in cash instead of depositing to the bank account. Will this create a problem? I have presented a confirmation from the Central Bank of Sri Lanka stating that I am a member of the EPF (social security fund) for the period of employment.
> 
> ...


Hello Ruchkal,

I am also having same problem as you faced. I don't have any pay slips from my previous employer. I only have the tax certificate of last year.

From your signature I can see that you have already got the VISA. Would you please share what you did and what did the CO ask about the payslips.

I am preparing all docs for 190 right now but very tensed about the payslips......please suggest what can I do? It will be a great help for me.


----------



## weaz (Mar 25, 2014)

waseem_expat said:


> hi scorpiodove,
> 
> I am in the situation here. Can you please share what did you do and did you CO accepted it ?
> 
> ...



Hi,

what happened? Did you get your visa? I'm having the same issue...
Any tips?

Thanks


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

Not even close to putting my application in but just feel its good to stay informed.

Here in Dubai we are not taxed. So will pay slips and banks statements do the trick!?


----------



## weaz (Mar 25, 2014)

gchabs said:


> Not even close to putting my application in but just feel its good to stay informed.
> 
> Here in Dubai we are not taxed. So will pay slips and banks statements do the trick!?


Yes, payslips and bank statements usually do the trick.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Yes .... a sample of payslips... and the corresponding bank statement reflecting those same amounts ... those two should suffice....


----------



## srismiley (Feb 6, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> Yes .... a sample of payslips... and the corresponding bank statement reflecting those same amounts ... those two should suffice....


I have been asked to provide evidence of employment letter with payslips or tax statement from 2006 - 2011, i tried my best to get these docs and could end up only with tax statements and bank statement from 2007 - 2011.

Can someone suggest whether this would be fine if i can submit tax statement and bank statement for 2007 - 2011 against 2006-2011, altogether i could nt find for year 2006.

Pls someone help me with your experiences and advices, at the earliest, which could help me to react faster that i can do, before my CO gets into review of my application.


Thanks
Sri


----------



## weaz (Mar 25, 2014)

Could you at all contact your employer from 2006? Ask them to resend the docs, or in the case they dot have it anymore, ask them to write a letter for the CO maybe.

There are not too many options here, either you obtain something in a creative way, or from the government, or you pray that the CO won't make a thing of it and let it go


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

srismiley said:


> I have been asked to provide evidence of employment letter with payslips or tax statement from 2006 - 2011, i tried my best to get these docs and could end up only with tax statements and bank statement from 2007 - 2011.
> 
> Can someone suggest whether this would be fine if i can submit tax statement and bank statement for 2007 - 2011 against 2006-2011, altogether i could nt find for year 2006.
> 
> ...


Have you tried talking to your bank's customer helpline?
I could get my bank statements from ING bank for the period 2002-2005 (even though the account was closed in 2005) (branch walk-in at a different city) and ICICI bank for the period 2005-2010 (customer helpline. Provided via email and got it stamped at nearest branch).

If 2006-2007 employment period is excluded, then would it cause any change in your employment points claimed?


----------



## jsk.quest (Apr 23, 2015)

waseem_expat said:


> hi scorpiodove,
> 
> I am in the situation here. Can you please share what did you do and did you CO accepted it ?
> 
> ...


Dear Waseem,

im in the same boat as well.. please let me know what have you done to prove your experience..


----------



## ranjit_blr (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi Scorpiodove,

I know this is a old thread, please reply  . I applied for Visa 190 with 6.5 years relevant experience and now CO is asking me for the Bank statement for all the companies from 2008 till now, I have no Bank statement for first company (1 yr 6 months) as the bank is unable to provide me account statement as it was closed long back(Tried Customer care and multiple bank branches - got the same answer everywhere).

I can get the Salary statement from the Company, will that be sufficient. ? I provided the form 16( tax statement from the company) already while lodging the application, I also submitted couple of salary slips (but not for all years) What do you think I can do now?

I hope that you have received the visa grant, Can you help me by telling how you were be able to convince the CO, Thank you in advance.



scorpiodove said:


> The problem is my company does not have PaySlips!! They never bother with anything that could take time of them! :S Yes, I was working legally there and it is not that issue.. But they just lack in some administration matters.. What do I do?? I have asked for a Salary Certificate as an alternative; it should include years employed and salary taken for each period. I am hoping that should suffice!!
> 
> As for bank statement, the bank is telling me that since my account was closed long ago, there is nothing they can give me :S :S
> 
> What do I do


----------



## gahpieter (Mar 9, 2016)

Hello scorpiodove,
so which proof did you attach for CO and got the visa granted?

What if someone is having only employer recommendation letter + bank statement + income tax assessment certificate?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2017)

I suggest to upload as many docs as u can. if you can't provide any document, do mention reason to case officer. but it is more adviseable to speak to your bank and they should be able to help you if you explain them the urgency of the situation.

alternatively, requests for payslips that should help your case. 




scorpiodove said:


> My CO has asked for PaySlips as proof of work experience and Bank statements. I have gone to my bank but since the account has been closed a few years back; they say they cannot give me anything! They no longer have access to such information! :S
> 
> Also, my company never gave payslips. I did receive my salary in my account; however, they do not have records of payslips. I don't know what to do!!
> I have asked for a Salary Certificate as an alternative to state my salary for all years there. I hope that could do.
> ...


----------



## pvo (Mar 9, 2017)

*pls help!*

Hello,
pls can someone tell me; i do receive my salary by hand.
so, wot can i present as a proof of employment?


----------



## gaddam1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi Pvo,

Even , i am in same boat.

COuld you please share, did you get your visa grant yet and what did you submitted as an evidence. ??


----------



## praisecharacter (Nov 13, 2016)

gaddam1 said:


> Hi Pvo,
> 
> Even , i am in same boat.
> 
> COuld you please share, did you get your visa grant yet and what did you submitted as an evidence. ??


Hello PVO,

I have the same issue, salaries paid by hand, what other evidence can I show to support it I have payslips,tax


----------

